# Zeichnung einscannen



## einzige (23. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Zeichnung eingescannt, in Graustufen mit 400 dpi.
Leider habe ich vergessen, "entrastern" zu sagen. Kann man da nachträglich mit Photoshop noch was machen? Meine  Zeichnung ist irgendwie unscharf und die Details sind verloren gegangen.
Danke  g.


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. November 2003)

Öhm, wenn ein Scanner neben dir steht würde ich die Zeichnung vielleicht nochmal einscannen.
Kannst du evtl. das Bild anhängen ? Mal sehen was sich machen lässt ...


----------



## einzige (23. November 2003)

hi Radde,
leider habe ich das Bild nicht hier. Hatte das Problem letzte Woche auf Arbeit. Dort gibts momentan kein Internet.
Danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Wollte ja auch nur wissen, ob es in Photoshop einen Befehl "entrastern" oder "Moiree entfernen" oder ein entsprechendes Plugin irgendwo gibt.
tschüß 1zige


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. November 2003)

Da ich ja jetzt schlecht sehen kann wie dein Bild "verschschandelt" wurde kann ich dir bloß ein paar Tipps geben. Probiere bei den Filtern doch mal "Störungen entfernen". Wenn es sich um eine Art Logo handelt kannst versuchen es mit dem Zeichenstift nachzuzeichnen. 
Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein. Am besten geht das wenn man das Bild vor Augen hat


----------



## einzige (23. November 2003)

ich will doch nur wissen, ob es einen Befehl "Moiree entfernen" oder ähnliches in Photoshop gibt oder ein Plugin was das kann!  
1ige


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. November 2003)

Ist jetzt verkehrte Welt, oder was ?
Ich habe dir oben zwei Tipps gegeben. Und einen Befehl "Moiree entfernen" gibt es nicht !
Anders kann ich dir jetzt ohne Beispielbild nicht helfen. Alles roger ?


----------



## Hercules (23. November 2003)

Wie radde schon sagte du musst uns sagen was für eine Art Bild das ist, dann kann man dir eine Methode sagen. Es gibt nämlich einige Möglichkeiten Moirés zu entfernen.
Wenn du z.B. ein Halbtonbild hast, das Moirés enthält, dann kannst du nachsehen welcher Kanal denn die starke rasterung enthält und diese tust du dann weichzeichnen oder mit dem Störungen entfernen filter eliminieeren.
Aber die Tools, die bei der Scansoftware dabei sind, sind meist effizienter und bestzen oft bessere Qualität.


----------

